# Spare Shaft, Kill Spike



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been searching the forum, but haven't found exactly what I was looking for. 

I thought I saw a photo of a kill spike on here. Simple plate with a rod welded to it and mounted on the side of a spear gun. My question is would it be better to make it out of aluminum or steel. I was thinking aluminum, but not sure how aluminum would hold it's point.

Second question about spare shaft mounting. I have two AB Billers, one 36", and one 48", and wanted to add a carrier for spare shafts. I have seen the AB Biller mounts, and the Ocean Rhiino mounts. Wondering if anyone has made their own?

Thanks,


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I think you're talking about the kill spike clay-doh has, I'll see if I can find the thread?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Start here

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f46/few-speargun-facts-27418/index3/


----------



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

That's the one. For some reason most of the pics are just X's, but could see the spike on the last page.

Thanks


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

One thing I like about my Ocean Rhino gun. All purpose built for add ons etc... Mounted and removable kill spike, spare shaft holder, all built in.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Sharpen a screwdriver on a bench grinder and mount it to the side of your gun. Instant cheap kill spike. Or better yet, rip their gills out, that's always worked for me...


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

http://www.spearfishing.cc/Personal%20Protectin%20Device.htm This site shows some kill spikes this guy sells at the bottom of the page. You could order from him or just get some ideas for your own make off his pics.


----------



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

Plattinum said:


> http://www.spearfishing.cc/Personal Protectin Device.htm This site shows some kill spikes this guy sells at the bottom of the page. You could order from him or just get some ideas for your own make off his pics.


Thanks, That is similar to what I was thinking. Very similar to the photo here on the forum as well. The web site looks like aluminum. 

I did find some 5/16 steel rod today, but couldn't find the aluminum in 5/16. One more place to try in town, then look at McMasters online.

Thanks to all,


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I wouldn't use aluminum. I have seen knives made of 440 stainless turned into pretzels. I've also seen 5/16 spear shafts twisted into origami. Aluminum would need to be replaced often. An old shaft would be your best bet.

I have the spare shaft mount from biller on my biller 48. It has its pros and cons. You have to drill through your gun.. which violates the integrity of the varnish. I used teak oil to seal mine, but I imagine one day this install will be the death of that gun. The thumb screw that holds the shaft secure is easy to vibrate loose. I use a hair tie to combat that issue. The extra weight turns your gun from positive to just heavier than neutral. Add a powerhead to the spare shaft and it is definentley negative. 

The positive side: I have a .357 powerhead mounted on the side of my gun that can be swapped with the spear tip on the main shaft in seconds. And, I always have a spare shaft should I bend the first one.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Contact choppedliver on the GCFC he can make them if you want.


----------



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

SaltAddict said:


> I wouldn't use aluminum. I have seen knives made of 440 stainless turned into pretzels. I've also seen 5/16 spear shafts twisted into origami. Aluminum would need to be replaced often. An old shaft would be your best bet.
> 
> I have the spare shaft mount from biller on my biller 48. It has its pros and cons. You have to drill through your gun.. which violates the integrity of the varnish. I used teak oil to seal mine, but I imagine one day this install will be the death of that gun. The thumb screw that holds the shaft secure is easy to vibrate loose. I use a hair tie to combat that issue. The extra weight turns your gun from positive to just heavier than neutral. Add a powerhead to the spare shaft and it is definentley negative.
> 
> The positive side: I have a .357 powerhead mounted on the side of my gun that can be swapped with the spear tip on the main shaft in seconds. And, I always have a spare shaft should I bend the first one.


Thanks,

I have some 5/16 aluminum rod and some 5/16 304 stainless rod on the way. I can weld the aluminum, but don't have the correct gas for the stainless. I'll have to borrow a freinds tig welder. Either way, I'll probably powdercoat them and see how they come out.

I'll probably spend more than I can buy one for, but it's something to do.


----------

